# Sir Peter Maxwell Davies has passed



## kanishknishar (Aug 10, 2015)

I can't see any mention of his death on TC aside from ten posts overall. Not done.

He was a very fine, "first-rate" [as people here have a tendency to club the likes of Beethoven and Bach as first-rate or grade A composers and "lesser composers" like Medtner as "second-rate".] composer. Wrote lot of music. Good music.

In honor of his long life, let's hear a bit of Davies, alright?


----------



## kanishknishar (Aug 10, 2015)

A guide to his music:

http://www.theguardian.com/music/tomserviceblog/2012/aug/20/peter-maxwell-davies-music-guide


----------



## kanishknishar (Aug 10, 2015)

*#1*

Listening to his Fifth Symphony:






​


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

It's look like he's not that must loved as you thought


----------



## kanishknishar (Aug 10, 2015)

Pugg said:


> It's look like he's not that must loved as you thought


I don't love him really. I've only heard one or two of his works. But he was a giant and he must be honored, Mr. Pugg. And for me, the only befitting manner is to listen to his music much as I did for Harnoncourt.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Herrenvolk said:


> I don't love him really. I've only heard one or two of his works. But he was a giant and he must be honored, Mr. Pugg. And for me, the only befitting manner is to listen to his music much as I did for Harnoncourt.


Good on you, I salute your persistences :tiphat:


----------



## kanishknishar (Aug 10, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Good on you, I salute your persistences :tiphat:


There is no persistences here. I don't find modernist music that repelling - or as much as I used to. One must open their minds to new experiences.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

He was one of my favourite living composers. I especially liked his many concertos.


----------



## kanishknishar (Aug 10, 2015)

Recommended listening for today:


----------



## kanishknishar (Aug 10, 2015)

*#2*

His *Piano Concerto *and *Worldes Blis














*​


----------



## kanishknishar (Aug 10, 2015)

*Averse reaction to Worldes Blis*

The work which premiered in 1969 was met, predictably, with outrage - people leaving the concert midway noisily. 








'A special sort of listening is required': Peter Maxwell Davies on Worldes Blis and the prommers who walked out ​


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Herrenvolk said:


> "lesser composers" like Medtner as "second-rate"


No! Really - just 'no!'

And back on track - yes, sad to hear of Max's death the other day, even after a long and fruitful life


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

Symphony No.1 

I was not impressed. What am I missing? Sounds like an exercise in music theory.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Art Rock said:


> He was one of my favourite living composers. I especially liked his many concertos.


Me too - and those of his symphonies that are available of record. And I loved some of his earlier music - the 8 Songs for a Mad King was surely a masterpiece - but it was so different to the rather serious pure music in conventional forms that he went on to write. I don't really understand why he is not more popular.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

A different side of Maxwell Davies:


----------



## kanishknishar (Aug 10, 2015)

Klassic said:


> Symphony No.1
> 
> I was not impressed. What am I missing? Sounds like an exercise in music theory.


Are you generally unimpressed with contemporary music?



Enthusiast said:


> Me too - and those of his symphonies that are available of record. And I loved some of his earlier music - the 8 Songs for a Mad King was surely a masterpiece - but it was so different to the rather serious pure music in conventional forms that he went on to write. I don't really understand why he is not more popular.


All his symphonies are available, including the Tenth.


----------



## kanishknishar (Aug 10, 2015)

*A little surprising...*

From what I've read of the piece's history and on The Guardian, one would think Worldes Blis'd be hard nut to crack but I think I "get" it much easier than the Piano Concerto! Ironic.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Klassic said:


> Symphony No.1
> 
> I was not impressed. What am I missing? Sounds like an exercise in music theory.


This is what an exercise in music theory sounds like: 




A lot duller.


----------



## kanishknishar (Aug 10, 2015)

violadude said:


> This is what an exercise in music theory sounds like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


VD, let's just ignore the anti-modernists, OK? 
It's of absolutely no use to waste time trying to disprove these people of their fallacious notions. Besides, you can only change those who accept they need to change and are willing to change.


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

I just searched "Maxwell" in my music collection and was somewhat perturbed to find that the only item that came up was 'Maxwell's Silver Hammer'. 

So I've just had a minor shopping spree on Amazon to get some Peter Maxwell Davies. Amazon UK has 'Eight songs of a mad King' and 'Miss Donnithorne's Maggot', both performed by his 'Fires of London' for 79p each.


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

Herrenvolk said:


> Are you generally unimpressed with contemporary music?


I apologize I was not trying to be contentious here, I was merely trying to be honest. I agree with what you said about listening to certain pieces several times, I know this is true. However, my question regarding Davies is whether or not it would really be worth it to do this? Does an understanding of his music really offer a large reward to the listener?


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2016)

Wood said:


> I just searched "Maxwell" in my music collection and was somewhat perturbed to find that the only item that came up was 'Maxwell's Silver Hammer'.
> 
> So I've just had a minor shopping spree on Amazon to get some Peter Maxwell Davies. Amazon UK has 'Eight songs of a mad King' and 'Miss Donnithorne's Maggot', both performed by his 'Fires of London' for 79p each.


Got to be better than the Silver Hammer.


----------



## kanishknishar (Aug 10, 2015)

dogen said:


> Got to be better than the Silver Hammer.


Nonsense, Mr. Dogen! It's a fantastic song, granted not the best by Beatles, but even their worst wasn't _excruciating_ like other bands from the same era could be.



Wood said:


> I just searched "Maxwell" in my music collection and was somewhat perturbed to find that the only item that came up was 'Maxwell's Silver Hammer'.
> 
> So I've just had a minor shopping spree on Amazon to get some Peter Maxwell Davies. Amazon UK has 'Eight songs of a mad King' and 'Miss Donnithorne's Maggot', both performed by his 'Fires of London' for 79p each.


Honestly if you are open to suggestion, I would recommend you pick up his chamber music too. Most people seem to stick to his orchestral and concerti works but he was such a versatile genius.



Klassic said:


> I apologize I was not trying to be contentious here, I was merely trying to be honest. I agree with what you said about listening to certain pieces several times, I know this is true.


Not really answered the question, Mr. Klassic - do you find a hard time appreciating contemporary music? If so that's fine, it's not for everyone. I'm not going to hold it against you.



Klassic said:


> However, my question regarding Davies is whether or not it would really be worth it to do this? Does an understanding of his music really offer a large reward to the listener?


Yes, it is. In fact any composer of his caliber is worth exploring and savoring. He can be just as good as Bruckner or Brahms or Mendelssohn. Ultimately, you decide how much you're willing to invest.


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

Herrenvolk said:


> Nonsense, Mr. Dogen! It's a fantastic song, granted not the best by Beatles, but even their worst wasn't _excruciating_ like other bands from the same era could be.
> 
> *Honestly if you are open to suggestion, I would recommend you pick up his chamber music too. Most people seem to stick to his orchestral and concerti works but he was such a versatile genius.*
> 
> ...


Thank you for the suggestion Master Race. My spree also involved some string quartets. What other chamber music have you heard?


----------



## Lucashio (Mar 11, 2016)

my Condolences, may humanity delight in the nectar he brought into life on earth


----------



## kanishknishar (Aug 10, 2015)

Wood said:


> Thank you for the suggestion Master Race. My spree also involved some string quartets. What other chamber music have you heard?


Congrats! You're the first one to translate or the first to address me as such. Go for his recording of Piano Trio.

I haven't started yet; and this may seem a little wrong to advice despite not having heard any but I feel given his stature and calibre, he cannot disappoint.


----------

